# New member - Shelley



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi,  I'm was very pleased to find this website.  I don't know anyone else who has fertility problems other than a friend of a friend who i have never met.  i never know what to write so you will have to excuse me if i waffle.

Both myself and DH are 34 and have been ttc for 3 1/2 years, i was dx'd with severe endo and large ovarain cysts in apr 2002.  I have undergone several surgeries and started on my first course of ivf in november.  i had the ec last monday and was surprised that there were 14 eggs and even more surprised that 9 fertilised.  I had 2 7+celled embies put back on Wednesday and the other 7 frozen.  I am currently on the longest 2 week wait of my life, can time really move this slowly?  I won't even dare think that the ivf has worked first time and i am feeling very apprehensive about doing the hpt on the 22nd, i have been told by several people to just forget about it! easier said than done. i know that most people on this site have been through the same or a similar experience and any advice about how to just get on with my life as normal! would be appreciated

Regards
Shelley


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Shelley

Welcome to fertility friends.

I am sorry to hear that ur a fellow endo/cyst ladie

I hope that the time soon speeds up for you soon

   

Have u found ur way to the 2 ww thread??

Where u can chat and get thru the slowing of time

I hope that u get a 

Thinking of you 
Emilyxx


----------



## *Di* (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Mish
         Just wanted to welcome you to FF and say congratulations on getting to where you are now!Sorry i cant give you the advice you are looking for as im waiting to start first ivf on 1st Jan...By what you said looks like you had a good result,lots of eggs and 2 nice embies, sendin you lots of    . This sight is fab, why dont you check out the 2ww thread,where you will find others in the same boat..Good Luck Di xxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Emily and Diane,

Thanks to you both for your welcome it is very appreciated.

Emily good luck with the Zoladex I took a 6 month course when i was first diagnosed with Endo, can i suggest you try sage leaf tablets for the hot flushes, they really seemed to help with mine.

Diane,

good luck with your IVF treatment in January i will keep everything crossed for you.

I will search for the 2ww thread, thanks again

Shelley x


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Shelley
Welcome to FF.
Just wanted to wish you all the best with the remiander of the 2ww. I really hope you get the best Christmas pressie ever!
Chick


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Shelley,

A warm welcome to FF!  So pleased you decided to join us.

If there is anything you are unsure of, please ask.

Laine x


----------

